# A positive experience with Larry Tatum



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 7, 2003)

There has been a lot of bashing of Larry Tatum and his students on the KenpoNet and a little on MartialTalk.

I would like to relate a very positive experience about the first time I saw Larry Tatum up close in 1981 or 1982 when I was a Brown Belt at the Long Beach Internationals...

There were probably about 3,000 competitors and maybe 20 rings...  

The Self-Defense Technique Demonstration division was on the stage at the center of the arena.  This was a pretty new division--or at least the rules were new...

It was a huge division and took a couple of hours to run.  There were five Black Belt judges.  All the competitors and our Ukes were lined up on the floor next to the stage.  Larry Tatum was in the judges line at the far left.  My teammates and I were on the floor next to Mr. Tatum.   During and after each performance, Mr. Tatum educated the rest of the judges (and myself) on what was good technique and what wasn't.  He commented on angles, checks, timing, speed, accuracy, and power.  I learned a lot watching the other competitors and listening to Mr. Tatum.

I competed performing most of Short 3 and Mass Attack against four attackers full speed with Kiais.  I did my best, scored fairly well, but did not win a trophy.  But thanks to Mr. Tatum, I learned more from that competition than I did at any other.


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 7, 2003)

I have never had a problem with him, in fact if I could choose one Kenpo master to study from, it would be him.  However I don't care for the attitude of a couple of his students.   But that in no way takes away from his abilities.  His Kenpo is awesome.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 7, 2003)

Too bad more competitions weren't held that way.  It would be very awesome to actually learn about our movements.

- Ceicei


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 7, 2003)

The only bummer was that when I was on stage and they were scoring me, I was actually farther away from Mr. Tatum than when I was on the floor by his feet.  I couldn't hear what they were saying about my performance!


----------



## Bill Lear (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *I have never had a problem with him, in fact if I could choose one Kenpo master to study from, it would be him.  However I don't care for the attitude of a couple of his students.   But that in no way takes away from his abilities.  His Kenpo is awesome. *



I'm sure you're referencing Clyde and myself in your statement above. I'm sorry that you feel that way. Maybe you should get to know the man before you pass judgement on him.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 8, 2003)

Naw, Billy, I AM SPARTACUS.

Could I ask, "Shiatsu," if you actually know any of us guys? Or are you just going off the silly things we write?


----------



## Bill Lear (Nov 8, 2003)

> *Originally posted by rmcrobertson *
> 
> _Naw, Billy, I AM SPARTACUS.
> 
> Could I ask, "Shiatsu," if you actually know any of us guys? Or are you just going off the silly things we write? _



Ha ha ha! Ok Spartacus! Carpe Diem!

I've never met anyone named Shiatsu before. So I guess he/she/it doesn't know me.


----------

